

No North America in country select - aggieben
http://secret.lgmobile.com/

======
aggieben
I mean, really....

How hard could it have been to have the label on the far right say "Americas"
instead of "Latin America" and just include Canada, the U.S., Greenland, and
Iceland in the list?

